# Headfuk vs dissident, Black Swan, 22nd October



## JTG (Oct 1, 2005)

This looks evil 

London/Bristol 2 rig soundclash. Jungle, breakcore, dnb, breaks and the rest. 10-5, all for a fiver.

Anybody?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 1, 2005)

What's this!? London thinking they can challenge Bristol?

Am I right?

Are they mad?

We may be smaller, but our punch packs a more heavy blow you know.

Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 1, 2005)

Think if I go to this ill be dead within 10 mins unless i get 100% sound proof earphones   , so i think ill pass


----------



## Callie (Oct 1, 2005)

oooh! that looks fun


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2005)

oioi brizzle crew!  
that night will be sick! totally sick!
anyone up for Deadsilence and blackout at the croft the week after?
Saturday 29th Oct: With DnB band Blackout - The Croft, Bristol
DS gigs 

me n kbt may make the trip over the bridge

is the croft any good/easy to find?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

sounds good, might join you 




			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> is the croft any good/easy to find?



yes - it's about a 5 min walk from the bus station, on stokes croft (the gloucester road) - used to be the comedy pub, and before that the brewhouse, if that helps...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

the croft

it's not an enormous venue, mind...


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2005)

ooh ooh! would you stop it with all these cracking nights in Bristol  I cant go to all of them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> ooh ooh! would you stop it with all these cracking nights in Bristol  I cant go to all of them



i forgot to ask  so are you coming?


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2005)

which one!! i want to go to both  im supposed to be working on the 23rd so unless i can swap with someone....which would mean either  not coming to see you on the 15th/16th or going to prod.....then i cant do the black swan. hmmm.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

well there's a toxic dancehall next saturday which should also be good


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 2, 2005)

Bin/ban please


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

when's the next ocb btw?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> sounds good, might join you
> 
> 
> 
> yes - it's about a 5 min walk from the bus station, on stokes croft (the gloucester road) - used to be the comedy pub, and before that the brewhouse, if that helps...




cool ta and yay!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 2, 2005)

Are we to take that _with a pinch of salt_ MG?!? 


<holds sides>

(  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

back in the shed, budwench


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 2, 2005)

Personally right now I think it'd be great if reality was banned.  And by reality I mean the whole subjective/objective thing.  The whole lot.  There's gotta be something else that'll replace it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

we're being swamped by foreigners - and not just your common-or-garden, sub-minimum wage, 'overseas student' or devilish terrorist foreigners, but worse, _philosophical_ foreigners...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 2, 2005)

Goddam freakazoids!  



<rummages for pitchfork & bible>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

I can loan you the use of a hoe if that's any good.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

...for a couple of nights....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

...and at a fee obviously.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2005)

there's no such thing as a hoe for free


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

Jesus!
What godforesaken forum is this that I've found myself in?   











<stops hitting the New Posts button>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> there's no such thing as a hoe for free




Maybe not, but I'll want paying for that line in.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2005)

you'll be raking it in before long


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

<tries to think of an amusing response  >













<throws the trowel in  >

















(Oh dear...  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2005)

spoken like a pub strimmer


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

<loses the plot>* 




* 





Back on track!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2005)

stop forking around


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

<goes to seed/pot/beds down>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 3, 2005)

? 


Night night strange forum. 











(  )


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2005)

Stop bloody derailing my thread!

It's alright out there but this is a local forum. There's nothing for you here.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 3, 2005)

fek sake!

Can't make this one either...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...I'll be mostly pulling my hair out and contemplating some numerical factors...mainly with £ signes at the front


----------



## Cakes (Oct 4, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oioi brizzle crew!
> that night will be sick! totally sick!
> anyone up for Deadsilence and blackout at the croft the week after?
> Saturday 29th Oct: With DnB band Blackout - The Croft, Bristol
> ...


I'll come down for a brew!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 4, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> ooh ooh! would you stop it with all these cracking nights in Bristol  I cant go to all of them



DITTO!

And I live here!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I'll come down for a brew!


  

right
thread for you, krs and any others soon (ish)
getting more and  more tempted for this event n all  
will be ridiculous


----------



## Froots (Oct 16, 2005)

Woohoo looks like im escaping the big smoke (at last) and comming to this 

Cant wait


----------



## JTG (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm only just getting over this weekend and already I'm excited about next week 

May possibly wander over to the Full Moon for a gentle ease in to the weekend on Friday for the P.R.A.N.K. night. Then Headfuk/Dissident on Saturday.

Who needs sleep?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Who needs sleep?



hmmm...

*soundproofs living room to block out the snoring*


----------



## JTG (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hmmm...
> 
> *soundproofs living room to block out the snoring*





The way I feel this morning, going out isn't summat I feel like contemplating...

Sure I'll be getting enthusiastic again by Thursday though


----------



## Cakes (Oct 17, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm only just getting over this weekend and already I'm excited about next week






			
				JTG said:
			
		

> The way I feel this morning, going out isn't summat I feel like contemplating...



What a difference a day makes!   

(((JTG)))


----------



## JTG (Oct 22, 2005)

Right, so, who's up for it then?

Oh and (((Cakes)))), thanks mate


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2005)

Where were you tonight then?


----------



## JTG (Oct 22, 2005)

PRANK at the Full Moon. Quite good as it goes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2005)

well, it's been previewed in v*n*e


----------



## JTG (Oct 22, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well, it's been previewed in v*n*e



Oh gawd, the place is gonna be full of middle class hippies and blokes in roll neck sweaters now


----------



## Cakes (Oct 22, 2005)

Not sure if I'm fit for it... i'll text if I make it past midnight!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2005)

*well...*

just got back, wicked night 

blagged in, lounged around a while, got chatting to some interesting people, refreshments were served and hey presto! jolly good it is too, definitely erred more towards dissident than headfuk (though i loved the glitchy and favela beats stuff).

highlights include man dancing - most vigorously, i hasten to say - with a 2/3 full pint on his head, no strings, no hands, no glue no safety net... no word of a lie if it didn't provoke a tentative outbreak of red stripe balancing across the throng of the dancefloor...

...then there was what can only truthfully be described as mud wrestling - yes, two chaps, wrestling, in mud. hence, 'mud wrestling', you see, i didn't lie 

anyway, good night


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 23, 2005)

Good night.


----------



## JTG (Oct 23, 2005)

krs omits to mention the highlight of the night - us getting to  assist on the cloakrooom

I've worked the clakroom in the Black Swan! 

Took me ages to type this, I'm fuuuuukerd!


----------



## easy g (Oct 23, 2005)

Mu-ziq there in a few weeks


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I've worked the clakroom in the Black Swan!



we _know people_ who _know people_...

<taps side of nose>


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 23, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Oh gawd, the place is gonna be full of middle class hippies and blokes in roll neck sweaters now




i could fit both those categories


----------



## JTG (Oct 23, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i could fit both those categories



Yeah, but you're a cool roll neck sweater bloke 

Drum. And bass. What a top pairing


----------

